# Visiting Port A 31st-3rd



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Wife and I are going on a quick getaway to Port Aransas next weekend, the 31st to the 3rd, staying at Gulf Waters. Would be great to hook up with a 2cooler for a fishing trip, split costs of course. Frothy beverages of your choice are on me!! PM if you would be interested.

James


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Any day would be great...thursday afternoon through sunday morning. We have experience in the bay, none offshore, but we are willing to go offshore and split costs if anyone is interested.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Have a guide lined up for friday, anyone up for Saturday anytime or Sunday morning?


----------

